# Sticky  +++ REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE (Topped Out, Completed, On Hold, Canceled) +++



## i_am_hydrogen

Please use this thread to inform moderators when a project is *topped out*, *completed*, *on hold*, or *canceled* so that we can update threads and archive completed and canceled projects accordingly.

-Thank you.


----------



## dachacon

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399839

may i present this thread to be changed from topped out to complete


----------



## ausie

has it opened yet cause if it hasn't then its technically not completed


----------



## malec

dachacon said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399839
> 
> may i present this thread to be changed from topped out to complete


Done




ausie said:


> has it opened yet cause if it hasn't then its technically not completed


That's not the way we do things. For example the rose rotana hasn't opened in dubai yet but has been done for 2 years. If it's structurally done we say it's complete here.


----------



## ausie

ok then but i personally only say they are topped out until they open and then they are complete cause after that nothing else will happen to it


----------



## Cristobal_illo

This tower is now Topped Out http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357476&page=9


----------



## Madeline

Is this thread matter will effect as so far so long


----------



## dkrager

ausie said:


> ok then but i personally only say they are topped out until they open and then they are complete cause after that nothing else will happen to it


Definition of terms relies upon consensus. To be understood you must speak the common language. Get with the program!


----------



## ZZ-II

this one is PREP now:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248313&page=26


----------



## anakngpasig

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=670574

Please transfer to
Skyscrapers section
and change height to

250m. Thanks!

Status: Prep


----------



## onethes

thanks


----------



## dars-dm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=139883 is 309m tall and on hold now


----------



## Imre

Lam Tara Twin Towers, Dubai

U/C again


----------



## ZZ-II

T/O: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=299636&page=95


----------



## ZZ-II

please change the height to 665m: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=527282&page=32


----------



## spectre000

Should change this to Cancelled and moved to DN archives,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180984

This one has long been completed and also needs to move to DN archives,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399839


----------



## King of Construction

O-14 Tower in Dubai is topped out:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=636639

change from U/C to T/O please


----------



## DanielLG

Please change the height to 665m: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=37665408#post37665408

Source: http://joongangdaily.joins.com/article/view.asp?aid=2905606


----------



## Imre

new name

Ben Manama Twin Towers

http://www.dimensions-ec.com/Projects/manana.html

old name 

Lam Tara Twin Towers

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477586&page=11


----------



## bestkub

Please chang name to 

BANGKOK | MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel | 313m | 70 fl | 36 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889888

Thanks


----------



## spectre000

westmc9th said:


> on lower manhattan.info they report that tower 2 of the wtc has started foundation work on june 1st 2010 tower 3 will start july 1st


LMI is not 100% reliable (very good... but not definitive). Let's get some pics showing crews working on the foundations.


----------



## CULWULLA

someone?? change doha tower title please
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304395&page=9


----------



## Ni3lS

CULWULLA said:


> someone?? change doha tower title please
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304395&page=9


Lol, first of all your link doesn't work and second, into what? Topped out/Completed/U/C?


----------



## westmc9th

http://www.observer.com/2010/slideshow/127978/sixteen-acres-construction

Tower 2 should at least be changed to prep because here is another source claiming the foundation has begun pics also on link


By Joe Woolhead, wtc.com, 6-6-10. Prep or U/C....??


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Ni3lS said:


> Lol, first of all your link doesn't work and second, into what? Topped out/Completed/U/C?


the link does work and he want it changed to U/C i guess.


----------



## Ni3lS

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> the link does work and he want it changed to U/C i guess.


Weird cuz I got an aol.com search link


----------



## patrykus

^^ Just for the record, the Doha tower itself isn't U/C, just convention center around it is. The tower has pilling done for around year, and no action since then. Well, anyway, its not like I believe you will do anything with this :|


----------



## spectre000

Could someone change the thread title of 2WTC to read 79 floors and 1,348 feet/411 meters.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=746086

Per CTBUH, http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/index.php?do=building&building_id=209

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

Any other sources? :dunno: Can our own NY forumers confirm this?


----------



## spectre000

Ni3lS said:


> Any other sources? :dunno: Can our own NY forumers confirm this?


Silverstein's website, also states 79 floors, but it does say 1,270 ft to roof plus an 80 ft antennae (I assume that's embedded in the diamond "crown").

http://www.silversteinproperties.com/properties/200-greenwich

"the office tower will rise to 1,270 feet and be topped by an 80-foot antenna.

The 79-story tower will contain 60 office floors"


----------



## Ni3lS

Weird I'm confused. So do we usually include antennas in the height or is it only spires?


----------



## coth

No we don't. Heights are only architectural tips. But there is only 9 ft difference.


----------



## **RS**

Please,change the title of this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=139883
It must be *MOSCOW | Eurasia | 309m | 1014ft | 70 fl | On Hold*
Thanks


----------



## droneriot

This may be nitpicky, but shouldn't the Guangzhou TV Tower be changed back to U/C?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410003


----------



## Cristobal_illo

I think this one is done...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305916
*Completed*

*SkyscraperPage.com*
*CTBUH*


----------



## Ni3lS

droneriot said:


> This may be nitpicky, but shouldn't the Guangzhou TV Tower be changed back to U/C?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410003


I don't see why



Cristobal_illo said:


> I think this one is done...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305916
> *Completed*
> 
> *SkyscraperPage.com*
> *CTBUH*


Done


----------



## Tom_Green

This is far away from beeing u/c
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248313


----------



## ibib

The title of this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334299
should be 
MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait | 601m | 1972ft | 76 fl | U/C instead of 
MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait | 595m | 1950ft | 76 fl | U/C


----------



## CULWULLA

^its actually 85 floors and if you count Lunar Research levels and observation ,theres 95 floors.


----------



## ibib

Thanks CULWULLA, so 
it should be 
MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait | 601m | 1972ft | 95 fl | U/C instead of 
MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait | 595m | 1950ft | 76 fl | U/C


----------



## CULWULLA

yes!


----------



## giangpro

Final height is 528m , please change the title of this project : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1147341 , thanks.
Source : http://en.vietnamplus.vn/Home/Vietnam-to-build-second-tallest-tower-in-Asia/20107/10769.vnplus


----------



## Ni3lS

ibib said:


> Thanks CULWULLA, so
> it should be
> MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait | 601m | 1972ft | 95 fl | U/C instead of
> MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait | 595m | 1950ft | 76 fl | U/C





giangpro said:


> Final height is 528m , please change the title of this project : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1147341 , thanks.
> Source : http://en.vietnamplus.vn/Home/Vietnam-to-build-second-tallest-tower-in-Asia/20107/10769.vnplus


Done


----------



## giangpro

Ni3lS said:


> Done


why don't you change the height by ft???
ok , help me change the title become 
HANOI | PetroVietnam Tower | 528m | 1732ft | 102 fl | U/C 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1147341
thanks.


----------



## droneriot

Ni3lS, you forgot one:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60604633#post60604633

Kingkey Finance Center Plaza in Shenzen has been changed to 460m.


----------



## Ni3lS

giangpro said:


> why don't you change the height by ft???
> ok , help me change the title become
> HANOI | PetroVietnam Tower | 528m | 1732ft | 102 fl | U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1147341
> thanks.


Because I was lazy and ft. don't really matter anyway!



droneriot said:


> Ni3lS, you forgot one:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=60604633#post60604633
> 
> Kingkey Finance Center Plaza in Shenzen has been changed to 460m.


Oh sorry missed that one


----------



## ibib

The title 
Jeddah l Free Trade City l 2x 600m l 1969ft l 150fl l 2x 400m l 1312ft l 94fl l 4x 310m l 1017ft l 70fl l App

should be
Jeddah l Free Trade City l 2x 600m l 1969ft l 150fl l 4x 400m l 1312ft l 94fl l 4x 310m l 1017ft l 70fl l App


----------



## droneriot

Took me ages to notice the difference, so I'll try to make it more visible by changing the size:



ibib said:


> The title
> Jeddah l Free Trade City l 2x 600m l 1969ft l 150fl l 2x 400m l 1312ft l 94fl l 4x 310m l 1017ft l 70fl l App
> 
> should be
> Jeddah l Free Trade City l 2x 600m l 1969ft l 150fl l *4x* 400m l 1312ft l 94fl l 4x 310m l 1017ft l 70fl l App


You should always include a link, too.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1180945


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## droneriot

DUBAI | Infinity Tower | 307m | 1007ft | 73 fl | U/C 

should be

DUBAI | Infinity Tower | 306m | 1005ft | 76 fl | U/C 

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61165331#post61165331
CTBUH: http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/index.php?do=building&building_id=464


----------



## droneriot

HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 336m | 1102ft | 70 fl | U/C

has been changed to

HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 343m | 1125ft | 74 fl | U/C 

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61044839#post61044839


----------



## Ni3lS

droneriot said:


> DUBAI | Infinity Tower | 307m | 1007ft | 73 fl | U/C
> 
> should be
> 
> DUBAI | Infinity Tower | 306m | 1005ft | 76 fl | U/C
> 
> Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61165331#post61165331
> CTBUH: http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/index.php?do=building&building_id=464





droneriot said:


> HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 336m | 1102ft | 70 fl | U/C
> 
> has been changed to
> 
> HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 343m | 1125ft | 74 fl | U/C
> 
> Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61044839#post61044839


Done. Thanks for making the thread title changes yourself. Saves me some work


----------



## droneriot

It looks like it's confirmed beyond doubt:

GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou TV Tower | 610m | 2001ft | T/O

has been reduced in height to 600m. Also, according to Culwulla's latest scaling calculation it is currently at around 587m, probably been lowered so the height reduction can be done on the inside, to be jacked up again once that's done, so I think the status should be changed, too:

GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou TV Tower | 600m | 1969ft | U/C

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61277525#post61277525


----------



## Ni3lS

droneriot said:


> It looks like it's confirmed beyond doubt:
> 
> GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou TV Tower | 610m | 2001ft | T/O
> 
> has been reduced in height to 600m. Also, according to Culwulla's latest scaling calculation it is currently at around 587m, probably been lowered so the height reduction can be done on the inside, to be jacked up again once that's done, so I think the status should be changed, too:
> 
> GUANGZHOU | Guangzhou TV Tower | 600m | 1969ft | U/C
> 
> Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61277525#post61277525


Done


----------



## anakngpasig

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784492 

--change to Prep please as per latest update  Thanks!


----------



## HK999

1. 15 penn has been approved. please change title from NEW YORK | 15 Penn Plaza | 365m | 1198ft | 66 fl | Pro to *NEW YORK | 15 Penn Plaza | 365m | 1198ft | 66 fl | App*. thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=639801&page=24

2. the girasole's height has been increased. please change title from NEW YORK | The GiraSole | 305m | 1000ft | Prep to *NEW YORK | The GiraSole | 323m | 1060ft | Prep*. thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541865&page=16


----------



## AltinD

droneriot said:


> DUBAI | Infinity Tower | 307m | 1007ft | 73 fl | U/C
> 
> should be
> 
> DUBAI | Infinity Tower | 306m | 1005ft | 76 fl | U/C
> 
> Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61165331#post61165331
> CTBUH: http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/index.php?do=building&building_id=464



Actually *77 Floors*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63024433&postcount=1701


----------



## droneriot

DOHA | Qatar National Bank HQ | 510m | 1673ft | 61 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=683646

It's obviously not under construction, not even in preparation. Change the status to "App" and move it to the "Proposed Supertalls" section.



> In August 2010, bids of the 2 shortlisted companies for the construction contract were still under evaluation.
> 
> In Q4 2010, the construction contract is expected to be awarded (delayed from March 2010 to August 2010).
> 
> In 2013, the project is expected to be completed.


source


----------



## AltinD

^^ No, that's the main construction contract that is different from piling and foundation one ... which even the link you posted consider as 'completed'


----------



## droneriot

My apologies, jumped the gun.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

Edit


----------



## Munwon

Please change the height of Palais Royale in Mumbai from 320 meters to 333 meters.
Source posted by Soroban

333 m








[/QUOTE]


----------



## spectre000

I think these threads can be moved to *DN Archives*.

*Cancelled*,
The Skyscraper

Lighthouse Tower

City Hall and City Duma Tower


*Completed for awhile now*,
The Index

Greenland Plaza

Almas Tower

Alraya Office Tower


----------



## Ni3lS

Munwon said:


> Please change the height of Palais Royale in Mumbai from 320 meters to 333 meters.
> Source posted by Soroban
> 
> 333 m


[/QUOTE]

It's a case study that was uploaded ages ago. I don't know if we can call this source reliable.



spectre000 said:


> I think these threads can be moved to *DN Archives*.
> 
> *Cancelled*,
> The Skyscraper
> 
> Lighthouse Tower
> 
> City Hall and City Duma Tower
> 
> 
> *Completed for awhile now*,
> The Index
> 
> Greenland Plaza
> 
> Almas Tower
> 
> Alraya Office Tower


Done


----------



## Soroban

Ni3lS said:


> It's a case study that was uploaded ages ago. I don't know if we can call this source reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> Done


This study is from 2010, uploaded in December 2, 2010.

"Slide 10 ASHRAE Technical committee for Tall Building TC 9.12 has defined - “A Tall Building as one whose height is greater than 91m (300 feet)” By certain earlier standards buildings were classified as high-rises when their heights ranged from 35-150 meters, while anything above 150 meters was classified as a skyscraper or Super High Rise Building At the *start of 2010 *there were 42 buildings in excess of 300 meters completed and occupied Hence CTBUH now defines “super tall” as any building over 300 meters (984 feet) in height
The council on Tall Building and Urban Habitat (CTBUH) defines a tall building as one in which the “tallness” strongly influences planning design or use Again, opinions on this differ internationally."


----------



## Ni3lS

Soroban said:


> This study is from 2010, uploaded in December 2, 2010.
> 
> "Slide 10 ASHRAE Technical committee for Tall Building TC 9.12 has defined - “A Tall Building as one whose height is greater than 91m (300 feet)” By certain earlier standards buildings were classified as high-rises when their heights ranged from 35-150 meters, while anything above 150 meters was classified as a skyscraper or Super High Rise Building At the *start of 2010 *there were 42 buildings in excess of 300 meters completed and occupied Hence CTBUH now defines “super tall” as any building over 300 meters (984 feet) in height
> The council on Tall Building and Urban Habitat (CTBUH) defines a tall building as one in which the “tallness” strongly influences planning design or use Again, opinions on this differ internationally."


Fair enough.


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

Hey mods, what has happened to the supertalls-thread of 23 Marina in Dubai (recent status: U/C)? 
Right now, it's gone:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341366 :?


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

^^ Same problem with the Dubai Pentominium thread, that doesn't appear in the main supertalls-subforum list. Here the direct link I had bookmarked:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451708


----------



## Ni3lS

I'll take care of it, something went wrong there. It's gonna take a while though.


----------



## white angel

thx man


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

white angel said:


> thx man


I double this, the thank you goes to Ni3lS kay:


----------



## Ni3lS

It goes to Jan, actually  Anyway, glad we could help out.


----------



## Momo1435

Someone bumped this one in the proposed section:

TOKYO | Nishi Shinjuku 3 | 338m | 1109ft | App 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488166

It didn't get approval after all, therefor the status can be changed into* canceled.*


----------



## germantower

Marina 101 Dubai is ON HOLD now, source IMRE.


----------



## Imre

Ocean Heights is COMPLETED


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*TIANJIN | Tianjin World Financial Center*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399893
*Completed*


----------



## Brad

MOSCOW | 16 IBC | 327m | 1073ft | 87 fl | u/c
The piling is under way.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73623119#post73623119


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Done.

Imre & germantower - Provide links, please.


----------



## Brad

i_am_hydrogen said:


> ^Done.
> .


Thank you, but I'm sorry. This is the lower tower which is u/c. The height is 215 metres. The complex consists of 2 towers. 215 and 327 metres.


----------



## **RS**

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630041
This title will be more correct:
*MOSCOW | 16 IBC | 336m | 1102 ft | 87 fl | 215m | 44 fl | U/C*


----------



## Spookvlieger

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586377&page=7 

The height of this skyscraper is known for almost a year know. It should be in the Title and the tread should be removed to skyscrapers. It does not belong in the supertall section at 228m or 748ft.

*So:**

MUMBAI | Indiabulls Sky |228m|748ft| 65 fl | U/C 
-->moved to skyscraper section.*

People just wanted it to keep in the supertall section....

The height can be found here:
http://www.indiabulls.com/realestate/sky/index.html

Kind regards
Josh


----------



## deekshith

There are three towers in indiabulls project (sky,sky forest and sky suites) and for all these towers the loading of page completes when the height reaches 748 ft. 
Important thing is that from the renders all these 3 towers have different height. so don't consider that as height of the building


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ So then add all the heights. There is no discusion abot keeping it in the supertall section, the highest tower is 228m <300m


----------



## o2cando

CTBUH:

Indiabulls Sky Forest | 80 fl 
Indiabulls Sky Suites | 247m | 810ft | 75 fl 
Indiabulls Sky | 228 | 748ft | 65 fl
http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/index.php?do=create&list_city=IN-BOM&search=yes


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^SO sky forest is unknown height?


----------



## kt

@Mod,please edit this title thread,thanks
HANOI | *Hanoi Landmark Tower *| 343m | 1125ft | 74 fl | U/C ‎
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510440

>>HANOI | *LANDMARK 72 TOWER* | 345m | 1125ft | 74 fl | U/C ‎
Source:
http://www.landmarktower.com.vn/eng/
http://www.landmarktower.com.vn/vt/72/images/0201_img_01.jpg
http://www.landmarktower.com.vn/eng/72/images/0101_img_02.gif
Note: 70 floor + 2X + 2f = 74 floor (source: http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5015/5519424180_2f07e75e40_z.jpg )


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*MANILA | Gramercy Residences*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578767
*Topped out*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## Momo1435

The Tokyo Sky Tree was topped out an hour ago.

TOKYO | Tokyo Sky Tree | 634m | 2080ft | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346504


----------



## kt

*Sky72 Tower has topout in today 19.03.2011*

HANOI | Landmark 72 Tower | 345m | 1125ft | 74 fl | U/C
>>*HANOI | Landmark 72 Tower | 345m | 1125ft | 74 fl | T/O*
*Topped out*
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5051/5538924841_87a0995745_b.jpg
http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5212/5538916447_4a575e2550_b.jpg


----------



## droneriot

kt said:


> *Sky72 Tower has topout in today 19.03.2011*
> 
> HANOI | Landmark 72 Tower | 345m | 1125ft | 74 fl | U/C
> >>*HANOI | Landmark 72 Tower | 345m | 1125ft | 74 fl | T/O*
> *Topped out*
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5051/5538924841_87a0995745_b.jpg
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5212/5538916447_4a575e2550_b.jpg


Doesn't it still need its spire in order to be topped out?


----------



## Ni3lS

Skytree done. I'll wait for the landmark tower.


----------



## droneriot

SHENZHEN | Kingkey Finance Center Plaza | 440m | 1440ft | 97 fl | U/C
should now be
*SHENZHEN | Kingkey Finance Center Plaza | 440m | 1440ft | 97 fl | T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74662165#post74662165


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## kanye

kvx99 said:


> has it opened yet cause if it hasn't then its technically not completed


who said it's completed? new status is just "topped out".


----------



## Munwon

Lotte World Premium Tower is U/C!!! Piling and digging are done.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## kt

HANOI | Landmark 72 Tower | 345m | 1125ft | 74 fl | U/C
>> *HANOI | Landmark 72 Tower | 345m | 1125ft | 74 fl |* *T/O*
Topped out
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510440&page=77


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## droneriot

Still no sign of the spire.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Plz change the title to Lamar Towers thread to:

*JEDDAH | U/C | Lamar Towers | 72F + 62F | 372m + 293m | Mixed use
*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514410


----------



## Cristobal_illo

^^That's not the correct format for a title in the Supertall's section.


----------



## shreyansh

del


----------



## KillerZavatar

Ahmad Rashid Ahmad said:


> Plz change the title to Lamar Towers thread to:
> 
> *JEDDAH | U/C | Lamar Towers | 72F + 62F | 372m + 293m | Mixed use
> *
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=514410


where is the proof of it being 372m?


----------



## **RS**

Please, change the title!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=139883
Correct title: *MOSCOW | Eurasia | 309m | 1014 ft | 72 fl | O/H*
Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76452229&postcount=1729


----------



## KillerZavatar

SHENZHEN | Ping'an International Finance Centre | 648m | 2126ft | 115 fl | 307m | 1007ft | 66 fl | U/C 

to 660m

source:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76509757&postcount=1549


----------



## spectre000

KillerZavatar said:


> SHENZHEN | Ping'an International Finance Centre | 648m | 2126ft | 115 fl | 307m | 1007ft | 66 fl | U/C
> 
> to 660m
> 
> source:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76509757&postcount=1549


That could just be the height from sea level.


----------



## KillerZavatar

spectre000 said:


> That could just be the height from sea level.


yeah i read that too, guess we gotta wait for clearer news or something if it is taller or not


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## kanye

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1298369&page=3
DOHA | World Trade Center | 300m | 984ft | 55 fl | U/C ->
DOHA | World Trade Center | *243m* | 797ft | *50 fl* | U/C *(Move to Skyscrapers)*

_"...the 243-meter high tower..."_
http://www.kone.com/corporate/en/Pr...wins-anorder-for-WTC-Doha-Tower-in-Qatar.aspx

_height 243.00 meter / 797.24 feet
floors 50_
http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/index.php?do=building&building_id=9918


----------



## KillerZavatar

JEDDAH | Lamar Towers | 322m | 1056ft | 65 fl | 293m | 961ft | 59 fl | U/C 
to
JEDDAH | Lamar Towers | 350m | 72 fl | 301m | 62fl | U/C

source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76928713&postcount=100


----------



## aquaticko

Please change status of Busan Doosan Haeundae We've the Zenith to topped out.

Source:http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/?do=building&building_id=5192


----------



## droneriot

MUMBAI | Skylark Tower | 300m | 60 fl | App
change to
MUMBAI | Skylark Towers | 383m | 83 fl | 160m | Prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77052381#post77052381


----------



## Ni3lS

kanye said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1298369&page=3
> DOHA | World Trade Center | 300m | 984ft | 55 fl | U/C ->
> DOHA | World Trade Center | *243m* | 797ft | *50 fl* | U/C *(Move to Skyscrapers)*
> 
> _"...the 243-meter high tower..."_
> http://www.kone.com/corporate/en/Pr...wins-anorder-for-WTC-Doha-Tower-in-Qatar.aspx
> 
> _height 243.00 meter / 797.24 feet
> floors 50_
> http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/index.php?do=building&building_id=9918





KillerZavatar said:


> JEDDAH | Lamar Towers | 322m | 1056ft | 65 fl | 293m | 961ft | 59 fl | U/C
> to
> JEDDAH | Lamar Towers | 350m | 72 fl | 301m | 62fl | U/C
> 
> source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76928713&postcount=100





aquaticko said:


> Please change status of Busan Doosan Haeundae We've the Zenith to topped out.
> 
> Source:http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/?do=building&building_id=5192





droneriot said:


> MUMBAI | Skylark Tower | 300m | 60 fl | App
> change to
> MUMBAI | Skylark Towers | 383m | 83 fl | 160m | Prep
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77052381#post77052381


Done


----------



## korea2002

*Change Name*

1.Incheon Tower's floor is from 151 to 102(decided yet).
INCHEON | Incheon Tower | 1597ft | 487m | 102 fl | Prep 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480186

2.Seoul Yongsan CBD Development Landmark Tower's floor and height changed(500m,100 floor)-SEOUL | Dream Hub Landmark Tower | 500m | 2182ft | 100 fl | App 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=457263
3.SEOUL | Samsung Parc 1 | 338m | 1109ft | 68 fl | 268m | 879ft | 52 fl | On hold.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=482663
4.Triple Square Height is changed-BUSAN | Triple Square Resort | 478m | 1568ft | 118 fl | Prep 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549955
5.tower's Name is changed-INCHEON | MIDAN City Tower | 1476 ft | 450m | 107 fl | App 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574650


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Done


----------



## Imre

Completed!

The Torch, Dubai

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381118&page=62


----------



## Ni3lS

Imre said:


> Completed!
> 
> The Torch, Dubai
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381118&page=62


Done


----------



## Cristobal_illo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346588
^^This one have *new name*...

SHENZHEN | *Kingkey Finance Tower* | 442m | 1449ft | 100 fl | T/O

to

SHENZHEN | *Kingkey 100* | 442m | 1449ft | 100 fl | T/O


*Source:*
http://www.shenzhen-standard.com/2011/04/25/shenzhens-tallest-building-kingkey-100/

(*I posted another source, but I can't copy the link here)


----------



## India101

droneriot said:


> MUMBAI | Skylark Tower | 300m | 60 fl | App
> change to
> MUMBAI | Skylark Towers | 383m | 83 fl | 160m | Prep
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77052381#post77052381


The named has also been changed. Mods please update title to -

*MUMBAI | Oasis | 383m | 83 fl | 160m | Prep*


----------



## India101

Also please move *Namaste Tower, Mumbai* from the proposed section to the U/C section -

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1297433


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

All done.


----------



## azn_man12345

Can you change

NEW YORK | Carnegie 57 | 306m | 1005ft | 75 fl | U/C

into

NEW YORK l One 57 l 306m l 1003ft l 90 fl l U/C 

Source 

http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2011/05/31/new_carnegie_57_rendering_name_pricing_hints_unveiled.php


----------



## DinoVabec

azn_man12345 said:


> Can you change
> 
> NEW YORK | Carnegie 57 | 306m | 1005ft | 75 fl | U/C
> 
> into
> 
> NEW YORK l One 57 l 306m l 1003ft l 90 fl l U/C
> 
> Source
> 
> http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2011/05/31/new_carnegie_57_rendering_name_pricing_hints_unveiled.php


It's wrong info..You can change the name but floors have to stay on 75..Architect's official page says 75 floors, all renders have 75 floors, and on NYC.gov is detailed info about every floor..75 of them..

So there's no 90 floors..curbed is wrong..


----------



## Vito Corleone

Whatever they are going to end up calling it, this building will be 1005.09 ft. (306.35 m.) and 75 floors, unless there is a design change. Source: blueprints viewed in construction trailer a year ago.


----------



## sieradzanin1

*BANGKOK | MAHA NAKHON -The Ritz Carlton Residences | 314m | 1030ft | 77 fl | U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1396822

Delete


----------



## kanye

DUBAI | DAMAC Heights | 426m | 1398ft | 100 fl | U/C ->
DUBAI | DAMAC Heights | *420m | 1378ft | 85 fl* | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79674318&postcount=459


----------



## Dan Hochhaus

DinoVabec said:


> It's wrong info..You can change the name but floors have to stay on 75..Architect's official page says 75 floors, all renders have 75 floors, and on NYC.gov is detailed info about every floor..75 of them..
> 
> So there's no 90 floors..curbed is wrong..


Definatelly! But the name change is still to be done... only question to me is the correct spelling: with a blank inbetween or not? The building's website doesn't tell it, so I'd go with CTBUH and wikipedia, that have the all characters connected: 

NEW YORK | *One57* | 306m | 1005ft | 75 fl | U/C


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^Please provide a link to the thread.

The rest are done.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## kanye

Delete this thread please, there is already one:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1407924
NEW YORK | Two World Trade Center (200 Greenwich Street) | 411.6m | 1350ft | 79 fl | U/C


----------



## Ni3lS

Fixed.


----------



## Face81

India Tower - needs to be moved to on hold!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=471040


----------



## kanye

please delete these threads

Laten we de dingen beter. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1412458

Web Development Qatar
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1411892


----------



## spectre000

Please change title to T/O.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334299, Abraj Al-Bait Tower.

Thanks!


----------



## kt

HANOI | Landmark 72 Tower | 336m | 1102ft | 70 fl | T/O

>>
*HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 2 x 48fl | 2 x 212m | Completed | 72fl | 1102ft | 336m | T/O* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510440&page=88



> 1 tower 72 floor name is *Landmark 72* + 2 x 48 floor = *Hanoi Landmark Tower*


----------



## Kmentn

^^ Why don't you create a own thread of the 2 residential towers in skyscraper-section?
By the way, floors below ground doesn't count.


----------



## kt

Kmentn said:


> ^^ Why don't you create a own thread of the 2 residential towers in skyscraper-section?
> By the way, floors below ground doesn't count.


Because this is a buildings complex :cheers:


----------



## RokasLT

TROLLING 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415426

TROLL
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=876882


----------



## ibib

Please change 
MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait Endowment | 601m | 1972ft | 95 fl | U/C
to:
MECCA | Abraj Al-Bait Endowment | 601m | 1972ft | 95 fl | T/O

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334299

Thank you


----------



## Face81

Anara Tower.... back from the dead! :nuts:

Maybe back in to the proposed section? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=656046



VCollaborator said:


> All renders have been uploaded by Flickr User liang_design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/liangdesign/5925607661/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/liangdesign/5925608987/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/liangdesign/5926169564/


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## Face81

^^ Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Shiruba

The Pinnalce in Guangzhou is topped out.

Just saw them succesfully instal the missing part of the spire.


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## HK999

Please change floor count from 79 to 88 for 2WTC and from 71 to 80 for 3WTC.

2WTC thread
New title: *NEW YORK | 2WTC (200 Greenwich Street) | 411m | 1350ft | 88 fl | U/C*


3WTC thread
New title: *NEW YORK | 3WTC (175 Greenwich Street) | 383m | 1255ft | 80 fl | U/C*


Source:

http://www.wtc.com/about/office-tower-2


> 2 World Trade Center at 200 Greenwich Street, features a sparkling glazed crystalline form and diamond-shaped summit that will create a bold addition to the New York skyline. Designed by Foster and Partners, the *88-story tower* will be the second-tallest skyscraper on the World Trade Center site and in New York City. Located east of the proposed performing arts center and north of the WTC Transportation Hub, 2 WTC will rise to 1,349 feet.


http://www.wtc.com/about/office-tower-3


> Designed by Richard Rogers, 3 World Trade Center at 175 Greenwich Street will rise 1,170 ft feet above street level. The *80-story building* will include 2.8 million square feet of office space spread across 53 floors and five trading floors.


----------



## erbse

Done kay:


----------



## ant35

Please change
BANGKOK | The Ritz Carlton Residences & Edition Hotel | 313m | 75 fl | *Prep* 
To
BANGKOK | MAHA NAKHON -The Ritz Carlton Residences | 314m | 1030ft | 77 fl | *U/C*

And move this thread to U/C supertall forum.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=889888

Thank You


This Project U/C >> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81143686&postcount=322



> *Mahanakhon*
> Project Information
> *Status : In Progress*
> Design : Hok Lok Siew Design Co., Ltd.
> Project Manager : Project Planning Services Co., Ltd.
> Site location : Narathiwat Ratchanakharin Road, Bang Rak, Bangkok, Thailand
> Detail : - Land Area 7.5 Rais
> - Construction Area (Approx.)125,000 sq.m.
> - Residence 60,000 sq.m.
> - Hotel 30,000 sq.m.
> *Project Duration : June 2011 to September 2015*
> 
> Credit : http://www.pps.co.th/project_detail.php?id=99


----------



## uma005

Thanks for sharing information about the thread....what is means by thread ...i don't know about that ...


----------



## sixsigma1978

Please move http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1432022

to Proposed Skyscrapers until OP from Mumbai Subforums confirms its Supertall!


----------



## droneriot

Imre said:


> 12/August/2011
> 
> Pentominium, 12 days without workers , ON HOLD status seems confirmed now...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82817787#post82817787


----------



## droneriot

*DUBAI | Elite Residence | 381m | 1250ft | 87 fl | U/C*

is now

*DUBAI | Elite Residence | 381m | 1250ft | 87 fl | T/O*


----------



## Vito Corleone

droneriot said:


> *DUBAI | Elite Residence | 381m | 1250ft | 87 fl | U/C*
> 
> is now
> 
> *DUBAI | Elite Residence | 381m | 1250ft | 87 fl | T/O*


Changed. Thanks for the update. It is now the 20th tallest building in the world.


----------



## Imre

droneriot said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82817787#post82817787


Yes, ON HOLD , site is empty only the security left.


----------



## Brad

MOSCOW | 16a IBC 1 | 327m | 1074ft | 90 fl | u/c - the piling for the main super tall tower is under way now

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82854675#post82854675


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630041 --->> *91 fl*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

^All done.


----------



## o2cando

**RS** said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630041 --->> *91 fl*


On Architect's "Skidmore Owings & Merrill" website it says 85 floors?

Number of Stories: *85 *

http://www.som.com/content.cfm/plot_16


----------



## Brad

o2cando said:


> On Architect's "Skidmore Owings & Merrill" website it says 85 floors?
> 
> http://www.som.com/content.cfm/plot_16


Do you trust the site that also says *Completion Year: 2012*?


----------



## o2cando

so whats the source about the 91 floors?


----------



## Jex7844

*Hermitage Plaza* twin towers have been scaled down, from 323 to *320m*, can you guys rectify please?

Many thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777&page=31


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done


----------



## Jex7844

Thank you _i_am_hydrogen_ but actually I've forgotten something...can you also change the towers' name, indeed _'Tours Hermitage'_ refers to the previous project (Jacques Ferrier's) which was abandoned before being taken over by Norman Foster. Foster's project is now called *'Hermitage Plaza'*.

Cheers in advance for rectifying  .

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=634777&page=31

EDIT: Many thanks .


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done.


----------



## India101

Please move Oasis in Mumbai to U/C


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=799644


----------



## o2cando

WUXI | Huaxi Tower | 328m | 1076ft | 72 fl | Com

Complete
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556647&page=20


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## o2cando

Please delete:

hydraulic axles,modular trailer 

Buy Wholesale Golf Equipment At Amgolf18.com


----------



## o2cando

Change to 121 fl
SHANGHAI | Shanghai Tower | 632m | 2073ft | 121 fl | U/C 

Delete:
Reload this Page HACKVC.BIZ, Hack Vcoin cf, Hack vcoin au, Hack Vcoin fifa, Bán Vcoin Rẻ 100k/10k Vc


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done. Please don't use this thread to report spam. We'll take care of it ourselves.


----------



## o2cando

CTBUH http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=259
Status: topped out

ABU DHABI | Central Market | 381m | 1251ft | 88 fl | T/O


----------



## anakngpasig

please change number of floors and status to: 

MANILA | Gramercy Residences | 302m | 991ft | *73 fl* | *T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578767



rough said:


>


thanks!


----------



## suz

Happy New Year one & all!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Done.


----------



## Akai

Dubai | 23 Marina | Complete

This: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341366


----------



## sieradzanin1

Akai said:


> Dubai | 23 Marina | Complete
> 
> This: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=341366


Not completed yet.



wjfox said:


> Basically it goes in this order:
> 
> *Pre-planning* = Project is still in the design and consultation phase
> *Pro* = Project has been submitted for planning permission
> *App* = Project has been approved
> *Demo* = Demolition underway on site
> *Prep* = Site clearance/excavation/piling/foundations
> *U/C* = Core and superstructure rising
> *T/O* = Topped out, the tower has reached its maximum height
> *Com* = Internally and externally complete.
> 
> In the UK forum we usually include "Prep" towers in the U/C section.


----------



## **RS**

MOSCOW | 16a IBC | *336m* | *1102ft* | 91 fl | 215m | 705ft | 44 fl | U/C


----------



## Otie

Gran Torre Costanera is in the toping-out phase (see post 1731) 

SANTIAGO | Costanera Center | 300m | 984ft | 64 fl | *T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

All done.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600137
This tower will be only an observatory tower and thus it's okay to remove (110 Floors) from the title.
Thanks.


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## Momo1435

Complete

TOKYO | Tokyo Sky Tree | 634m | 2080ft | Com

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346504


The grand opening will be in May, better not archieve this thread until the big fireworks are over.


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## KillerZavatar

change:

DELHI-Supertech Supernova-300 meters 

to

DELHI | Supertech Supernova | 300m | 80 fl | Pro

thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89190790&posted=1#post89190790


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## desertpunk

Please change from "80 fl" to 60 fl: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=423046

as per this update: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=423046

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630041 --->> *MOSCOW | 16a IBC | 336m | 1102ft | 91 fl | 192m | 630ft | 49 fl | U/C*


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

The Shard in London is now officially topped out - the steelwork is complete and it has reached its final height. :cheers:
So can you please change the thread title to LONDON | London Bridge Tower (The Shard) | 309m | 1017ft | 87 fl | T/O
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89994799#post89994799
**72 habitable floors, but 87 in total.*


----------



## RandomNameTag

3 WTC height is 357m, not 383m.


----------



## Cristobal_illo

*SHENYANG | Moi Center*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=605023
*Topped out*


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

RandomNameTag said:


> 3 WTC height is 357m, not 383m.


Link?

Rest are done.


----------



## the sock

asking where the page has gone for the saudi tower gone?


----------



## India101

Mods please change the height to 355m and the floors to 71 fl :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91559555#post91559555


----------



## inno4321

Hi Dear moderator

I'm so sorry to used this thread as request.
I know this is not for "Urban showcase" But there is no reply to me concern my thread title changed.

So i kindly request to your moderator such like below....

Could you changed my thread's title(names) from "Seoul" to "Seoul are awesome,noisy,green,dirty,futuristic,awful city"?

Because i buy a new camera therefore from now on I'll gear up photos!!!!

This is my thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...1#post57258621


----------



## kanye

India101 said:


> Mods please change the height to 355m and the floors to 71 fl :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=91559555#post91559555


^^done.



inno4321 said:


> Hi Dear moderator
> 
> I'm so sorry to used this thread as request.
> I know this is not for "Urban showcase" But there is no reply to me concern my thread title changed.
> 
> So i kindly request to your moderator such like below....
> 
> Could you changed my thread's title(names) from "Seoul" to "Seoul are awesome,noisy,green,dirty,futuristic,awful city"?
> 
> Because i buy a new camera therefore from now on I'll gear up photos!!!!
> 
> This is my thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...1#post57258621


Wrong link, you need to contact one of these mods - Ni3lS / Yellow Fever / Taller, Better / KB


----------



## inno4321

kanye said:


> ^^done.
> 
> 
> Wrong link, you need to contact one of these mods - Ni3lS / Yellow Fever / Taller, Better / KB


^^
Sorry this is modified link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=57258621#post57258621

BY the way thanks, Many helpful


----------



## inno4321

Seoullite canceled!!!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

inno4321 said:


> Seoullite canceled!!!!


i sent the request before and the status was changed the day after the news were out.


----------



## dunefreezer

Please change "67 fl" to "75 fl" for:
*MUMBAI | Palais Royale | 320m | 1050ft | 75 fl | U/C* (Link)

cuz title has been changed in the Indian subforum because of a couple of confirmation.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | The Stratford Residences | 312m | 1024 ft | 70 fl | U/C

change to

MANILA | The Stratford Residences | 312m x 3 | 1024 ft x 3 | 70 fl x 3 | U/C



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784492&page=6

link

http://www2.philstar.com/business/r...f-first-movenpick-hotel-at-picar-place-makati

tower 1 and 3 u|c


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## tita01

MANILA | The Stratford Residences | 312m | 1024 ft | 70 fl x 3 | U/C

change again to:

MANILA | The Stratford Residences Phase 1 and 2 | 312m | 1024 ft | 70 fl x 2 | U/C


tower 3 need seperate thread coz' of different name and design 

thanks!


----------



## kanye

^done.


----------



## tita01

need to deleted ! double thread ! sorry again!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525711


----------



## kanye

done.


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=139883 --->> *MOSCOW | Eurasia | 309m | 1014ft | 72 fl | U/C*


----------



## kanye

^
done.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Princess Tower is complete.


----------



## Imre

Damac Heights ( Dubai ) is U/C again, please move back to the U/C section! Thanks 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488517&page=33

DUBAI | DAMAC Heights | 420m | 1378ft | 87 fl | *U/C*


----------



## kanye

^^all done.


----------



## Imre

Thanks

Elite Reseidence's developer also sent out the handover notice for owners.


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## Bassik

MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower | 332m | 1089ft | 70 fl | U/C 

MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower | 339m | 1112ft | 75 fl | U/C 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351203&page=128


----------



## Brad

Bassik said:


> MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower | 332m | 1089ft | 70 fl | U/C
> 
> MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower | 339m | 1112ft | 70 fl | U/C
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351203&page=128


 Since you want to change the title, why don't you change the number of floors also? The 75th one is being built already.)


----------



## kanye

done.


----------



## binhai

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423176

SUZHOU | Century Plaza | 500m | 1640ft | 400m | 1312ft | Prep

change to

SUZHOU | Century Plaza | 700m+ x 2 | 2297ft+ x 2 | Prep

It's probably actually over 750m but 700m+ is "safe" for now.

Thanks!


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630041 --->> * MOSCOW | The Eye | 336m | 1102ft | 91 fl | 192m | 630ft | 49 fl | U/C*


----------



## germantower

One57 has officially topper out, please change it's thread title to TO.


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Done.


----------



## Amastroi2017

Goldin Finance 117 is 597 meters which translates to 1,958 feet so its height in feet needs to be changed. One World Trade Center is also topped out now, the last sprandel beam is in place.


----------



## KillerZavatar

from
SUZHOU | Gate of the Orient | 302m | 990ft | 68 fl | *U/C* 

to
SUZHOU | Gate of the Orient | 302m | 990ft | 68 fl | *T/O*

and back to T/O, spire is now up!

thread


----------



## ZZ-II

now it's definitely topped out....no hidden Spires anymore


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> Title for the Gate of the Orient tower can be changed to T/O again, now it's definitely topped out....no hidden Spires anymore


haha i was faster :lol:


----------



## sieradzanin1

Done.


----------



## Kolony

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351203

Is topped out since october 10. 
Thanks.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I do not think it is topped out


----------



## binhai

Height correction:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569587

From 

SHENZHEN | Shenzhen World Finance Center | 304m | 997ft | 68 fl | U/C

to

SHENZHEN | Shenzhen World Finance Center | 312m | 1022ft | 68 fl | U/C


----------



## Amastroi2017

Miapolis needs to be moved to the Proposed Supertalls section. It is in the U/C section for some reason.


----------



## KillerZavatar

move to tall talk: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96711279#post96711279


----------



## Ni3lS

No need.


----------



## GoR_Vrn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96920754#post96920754

*MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower | 339m | 1112ft | 75 fl | U/C

MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower | 339m | 1112ft | 75 fl | T/O*


----------



## sieradzanin1

GoR_Vrn said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96920754#post96920754
> 
> *MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower | 339m | 1112ft | 75 fl | U/C
> 
> MOSCOW | Mercury City Tower | 339m | 1112ft | 75 fl | T/O*


No 


coth said:


> Not T/O yet, and it always been taller than Shard.


----------



## Alexenergy

sieradzanin1 said:


> No


Yes http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-10-31/moscow-mercury-city-tops-shard-as-europe-s-tallest-tower.html


----------



## sieradzanin1

Alexenergy said:


> Yes http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-10-31/moscow-mercury-city-tops-shard-as-europe-s-tallest-tower.html


Ok. Done.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

There are still one or two more stories to be poured for Mercury City Tower. Only rebar has reached the top, but concrete has not. I think it should count as topped out until we are sure that concrete has formed the top shape of the tower.


----------



## KillerZavatar

topped out means that the structure reached it's final height, no matter if still poring and cladding is missing. so yeah it is topped out, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Amastroi2017

Goldin Finance 117 is 1,958 feet. Requested this before but it was never changed. Thank you. 597 meters equals 1,958 feet.


----------



## Amastroi2017

International Business Center - Moscow needs to be moved to another section since this is the Supertall under construction section. Every u/c supertall in Moscow is already in the section so the whole city doesn't need another thread in the same section.


----------



## oli83

But this thread is very useful so that pictures of the whole complex don't need to be posted in every single thread, also general developments (like cancelled/changed projects) in Moscow City can be discussed there. I'd appreciate it if we keep the thread in this section.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=651430

Topped Out


----------



## kanye

^^done.


----------



## pteranodon

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106631

According to CTBUH, official name is Anhui Province Radio & TV Center, it has 48 floors, architectural height is 226.5 m and height to tip is 276.5 m:
http://skyscrapercenter.com/hefei/anhui-province-radio-&-tv-center/12063/

CTBUH also lists a steel telecommunications tower by the name Hefei Feicui T.V. Tower:
http://skyscrapercenter.com/hefei/he....-tower/10027/

Here is an SSP drawing of Hefei Feicui T.V. Tower. Note that the building page names it He(i)fei Emerald TV Tower, which by CTBUH is a former or other name:
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=21607


----------



## pteranodon

So I propose a change from
*HEFEI | Hefei Feicui TV Tower | 339m | 1112ft | T/O*
to
*HEFEI | Anhui Province Radio & TV Center | 227m | 743ft | 48 fl | T/O*
and move to Skyscrapers.


----------



## ZZ-II

double thread, please delete:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566083


----------



## ZZ-II

Title change to 472m+/1550ft+

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1153917


----------



## pteranodon

Amastroi2017 said:


> Goldin Finance 117 is 1,958 feet. Requested this before but it was never changed. Thank you. 597 meters equals 1,958 feet.


Goldin Finance 117 will be 596.6 m by CTBUH, and that equals 1957 ft when rounded to the nearest integer. Then 596.6 m is also rounded to 597 m.


----------



## ZZ-II

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239285

thread title should be changed to 682m here i think.


----------



## 970467

Lakhta Center 460m, Saint Petersburg 

here the provement for it's u/c status



inkstyle said:


> *07.12.12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> шайтан-машина  (2138×2000)
> 
> 
> бытовой городок (4628×2000)
> 
> 
> и общая панорама (17545×4000) немного косячная, в след раз буду брать штатив
> 
> 
> ^^все панорамы кликабельны


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Apparently Federation Tower is on hold.


----------



## KillerZavatar

source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98200084&postcount=1160

thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435154&page=58

change:
from
DUBAI | Marina 101 | *425m | 1394ft *| 101 fl | U/C 
to
DUBAI | Marina 101 | *432m | 1417ft *| 101 fl | U/C


----------



## sieradzanin1

KillerZavatar said:


> source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98200084&postcount=1160
> 
> thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435154&page=58
> 
> change:
> from
> DUBAI | Marina 101 | *425m | 1394ft *| 101 fl | U/C
> to
> DUBAI | Marina 101 | *432m | 1417ft *| 101 fl | U/C


Done.


----------



## Bassik

SAINT PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center | 463m | 1515ft | 86 fl | Prep 

to

SAINT PETERSBURG | Lakhta Center | 463m | 1515ft | 86 fl | U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=421339&page=30


----------



## anakngpasig

Please change the title:

MANILA | The Stratford Residences Phase 1 and 2 | 312m | 1024 ft | 70 fl x 2 | U/C

to

*MANILA | The Stratford Residences | 312m | 1024 ft | 74 fl x 2 | U/C*

Thread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784492
Info link: http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/index.php/features/properties/6866-putting-the-nation-on-the-map


----------



## sieradzanin1

anakngpasig said:


> Please change the title:
> 
> MANILA | The Stratford Residences Phase 1 and 2 | 312m | 1024 ft | 70 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> *MANILA | The Stratford Residences | 312m | 1024 ft | 74 fl x 2 | U/C*
> 
> Thread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784492
> Info link: http://www.businessmirror.com.ph/index.php/features/properties/6866-putting-the-nation-on-the-map


Done.


----------



## GoR_Vrn

MOSCOW | Eurasia | 309m | 1013ft | 72 fl | *U/C*

MOSCOW | Eurasia | 309m | 1013ft | 72 fl | *T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98937558&postcount=980


----------



## sieradzanin1

GoR_Vrn said:


> MOSCOW | Eurasia | 309m | 1013ft | 72 fl | *U/C*
> 
> MOSCOW | Eurasia | 309m | 1013ft | 72 fl | *T/O*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98937558&postcount=980


Done.


----------



## deepblue01

Should we wait until the towers are officially open and operating before we consider them as complete?


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455805&highlight=chongqing&page=12

there are still workers on the site, but there seems to be no progress and it is halted until nearly next year, so i suggest changing it to on hold for the time being.


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## bozenBDJ

Can the moderation team accept this form of request? 

Please cleanup the off-topic and offensive posts on *pages 2492 , 2493 , 2494 , and 2495 *on the thread below.

*NEW YORK | One World Trade Center (1WTC) | 541m | 1776ft | 104 fl | T/O*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381101
Complete.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

An article was just released claiming 225 W 57th is now going to be 1,450 feet tall.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^Link?


----------



## Gudavalli

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494417&page=5

*NOIDA | Supernova | 300m | 984ft | 80 fl | U/C*

to 

*NOIDA | Spira | 300m | 984ft | 80 fl | U/C*


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ No I think it should be *NOIDA | Supernova Spira | 300m | 984ft | 80 fl | U/C*

Supernova - name of the project
Spira - the supertall building


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## Brad

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630041

before MOSCOW | Oko | 336m | 1101ft | 91 fl | 232m | 761ft | 49 fl | U/C
now MOSCOW | OKO | 351,8m | 1154ft | 85fl | 244,9m | 803ft | 49fl | U/C

the thread title in the Russian section. 16: ОKO | 30м 9э | 244,9м 49э | 351,8м 85э | строится http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406050


----------



## Delta1088

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=727543
from new pictures taken today, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034509&page=15 is actually 318m instead of 319m. It has also gained a name - 环球都会广场 which translate to global metropolis square or global city square.


----------



## kanye

Delta1088 said:


> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=727543
> from new pictures taken today, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034509&page=15 is actually 318m instead of 319m. It has also gained a name - 环球都会广场 which translate to global metropolis square or global city square.


318.9 -> 319, Global City Square yeh.


----------



## onewtclover

Please alert me if this was discussed in the previous pages and false, but I think this building (Costanera Center) is completed. The thread title says com (which I've seen on a lot of buildings in the DN Archives so I assuming it means complete) but it's still in the construction thread. 

I'm wondering whether or not it's complete, but it seems to be complete to me; I don't think many people on this website live in Santiago, Chile. So could you put it in the DN Archives?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324487

Complete.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ It's customary to leave them in the U/C section for a few months afterward so that people can post pics and those who've been away a while can see that it's complete.


----------



## onewtclover

Really? I never knew that. I guess I'll come back in a couple of months.


----------



## spectre000

Please change the name of Marina 101 to Dream Dubai Marina. Thanks!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435154

DUBAI | Marina 101 | 432m | 1417ft | 101 fl | U/C

to

DUBAI | Dream Dubai Marina | 432m | 1417ft | 101 fl | U/C


----------



## desertpunk

^^

Done!


----------



## Cho oyo

kanye said:


> done


Please change topic:

*NANJING | Golden Eagle Tiandi | 368m | 1207ft | 76 fl | 328m | 1076ft | 68 fl | 300m | 984ft | 60 fl | Prep

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1303125

From prep to u/c,this project completed foundation construction，start dig the basement.Please see this topic in Gaoloumi:

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=731785&extra=page=1


*


----------



## Joseph Gomes

This supertall has another skyscraper next to it on the same site

So the name should be changed from

TIANJIN | Jin Wan Plaza Tower 1 | 300m | 70 fl | U/C

To

*TIANJIN | Jin Wan Plaza | 300m | 984ft| 70 fl | 240m | 787ft | 58 fl | U/C*

Source: http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=39485&extra=page=1&page=1

Thread Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1569133


----------



## kanye

299.8 ^^)


----------



## Joseph Gomes

kanye said:


> 318.9 -> 319, Global City Square yeh.


So you approve height increase for this building



kanye said:


> 299.8 ^^)


Bu not for this one? Why the discrimination?


----------



## Munwon

299.99999999999m is still less than 300m


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
yes that's why i think the title should say 300m, but still stay in the skyscraper section.


----------



## pteranodon

I think that the title could say 300m and yet the thread remain in the skyscrapers section because this is not a supertall.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
yeah that is what i meant. it is the best solution to stay true to both rules.


----------



## kanye

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> yes that's why i think the title should say 300m, but still stay in the skyscraper section.


sounds good, done)


----------



## erbse

The Madison Square Garden Redevelopment went to the archives - could you pull it back, please? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631892&highlight=madison+square+west&page=8

There should be something happening someday.


----------



## Gudavalli

Change the title of this thread from:

*TIANJIN | Chow Tai Fook Binhai Center | 530m | 1739ft | 97 fl | U/C*

to

*TIANJIN | The Chow Tai Fook Tianjin | 530m | 1739ft | 97 fl | U/C*


----------



## Munwon

move back to PREP. Main tower hasn''t started
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108269075#post108269075


----------



## pteranodon

Gudavalli said:


> Change the title of this thread from:
> 
> *TIANJIN | Chow Tai Fook Binhai Center | 530m | 1739ft | 97 fl | U/C*
> 
> to
> 
> *TIANJIN | The Chow Tai Fook Tianjin | 530m | 1739ft | 97 fl | U/C*


Shouldn't the name be The CTF Tianjin?


----------



## Stephan23

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/tianjin/tianjin-chow-tai-fook-binhai-center/310/

Tianjin Chow Tai Fook Binhai Center


----------



## kanye

Stephan23 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/tianjin/tianjin-chow-tai-fook-binhai-center/310/
> 
> Tianjin Chow Tai Fook Binhai Center


Yep, I'll leave it like this.



Munwon said:


> move back to PREP. Main tower hasn''t started
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108269075#post108269075


done, think so too...



erbse said:


> The Madison Square Garden Redevelopment went to the archives - could you pull it back, please? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1631892&highlight=madison+square+west&page=8
> 
> There should be something happening someday.


done


----------



## binhai

kanye said:


> Yep, I'll leave it like this.


I requested the change because it's the official name posted on the construction site wall. Look at the picture.


----------



## kanye

^^okay, didn't see it, done.


----------



## binhai

Tianjin, not TianJin. Thank you 

EDIT: oh it's like that on the wall. It's fine then.


----------



## pteranodon

BarbaricManchurian said:


> I requested the change because it's the official name posted on the construction site wall. Look at the picture.


On the wall the name is written in the abbreviated form "The CTF TianJin." What do you guys think about that?


----------



## binhai

Then we would have to change the other one to "The CTF GuangZhou".


----------



## Puppetgeneral

^^ HAHA


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1007283
Topped Out


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1150639&page=28

MUMBAI | World One | 442m | 1450ft | 117 fl | 223m | 730ft | 57 fl | U/C 

to

MUMBAI | World One | 442m | 1450ft | 117 fl | ~360m | ~1180ft | 90 fl | 223m | 730ft | 57 fl | U/C 

the third tower of the complex, which is another supertall called world view is already in preperation so it should be added to the title


----------



## Fabricio JF

I’m inserting a new supertall thread, that is starting to be constructed, accord of with some sources and local's photographs observations. Complexo Andradas has changed of status. I've translated its name to english too. Take a look there. Thanks.


----------



## Crazy Dude

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646674&page=4

JAKARTA | Thamrin Nine Tower 1 |
Office | 330m | 1083ft | 71 fl | Prep

to

JAKARTA | Thamrin Nine Tower 1 |
Office | 330m | 1083ft | 71 fl | U/C


----------



## Manitopiaaa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108930787#post108930787

Los Angeles | Wilshire Grand Development |
Office | 335m | 1100ft | 73 fl | Prep

to

Los Angeles | Wilshire Grand Development |
Office | 335m | 1100ft | 73 fl | U/C
__________________


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109029527#post109029527

321m (it is 320.5m actually, but we don't display half meters)


----------



## sapolio

>>>lead to DN archive

SANTIAGO | Costanera Center | 300m | 984ft | 64 fl | Com

completed


----------



## pteranodon

KillerZavatar said:


> 321m (it is 320.5m actually, but we don't display half meters)


A bit higher than 320.5 m by the following graph. There may be a railing around the helipad. Perhaps 321.0 m will be the architectural height.


zwamborn said:


> 2013-11-02 by LLLSylj


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
good point


----------



## Stephan23

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351203&page=181

Mercury City Tower | 339m | 1112ft | 75 fl | T/O

to

Mercury City Tower | 339m | 1112ft | 75 fl | COM


http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/moscow/mercury-city-tower/265/


----------



## pteranodon

del


----------



## KillerZavatar

combine:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109334808

+

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646909

first the archived posts and then the new thread, but adding zorg's information on the first post would be the best solution. thanks in advance


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## ibib

pteranodon said:


> 80 fl: Capital Market Authority Headquarters


From 
RIYADH | Capital Market Authority Headquarters | 400m | 1312ft | 77 fl | U/C

to

RIYADH | Capital Market Authority Headquarters | 400m | 1312ft | 80 fl | U/C


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109029527

321m


----------



## sieradzanin1

ibib said:


> From
> RIYADH | Capital Market Authority Headquarters | 400m | 1312ft | 77 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> RIYADH | Capital Market Authority Headquarters | 400m | 1312ft | 80 fl | U/C





KillerZavatar said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109029527
> 
> 321m


Done.


----------



## Stephan23

SHENZHEN | East Pacific Center | 309m | 1012ft | 85 fl | 284m | 930ft | 72 fl | T/O 

to

SHENZHEN | East Pacific Center | 309m | 1012ft | 85 fl | 284m | 930ft | 72 fl | COM

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590371&page=25


----------



## sapolio

the highest tower never got built

PANAMA CITY | Megapolis | 340m | 1115ft | 89 fl | App | 230m | 755ft | 63 fl | Com

change

PANAMA CITY | Megapolis | 230m | 755ft | 63 fl | Com


----------



## ThatOneGuy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=342226
Topped Out


----------



## kanye

^^done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110027477#post110027477

"The Wharf IFS" it is called


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
source for KT 170floors:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113444121&postcount=7425


----------



## kanye

done


----------



## ibib

Please change:
RIYADH | Capital Market Authority Headquarters | 385m | 1263ft | 77 fl | U/C
To:
RIYADH | Capital Market Authority Headquarters | 385m | 1263ft | 77 fl | T/O

Thank you!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height Change

DALIAN | International Trade Center | 365m | 1197ft | 86 fl | U/C ‎

To

DALIAN | International Trade Center | 370m | 1214ft | 86 fl | U/C ‎

Source: http://www.dlwtc.com/

Thread Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1467448


----------



## desertpunk

^
Done!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

desertpunk said:


> ^
> Done!


:cheers:


----------



## pteranodon

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Then we would have to change the other one to "The CTF GuangZhou".


Now this name has indeed been changed according to the same logic to CTF Finance Centre.


----------



## Cho oyo

Please change this building to "hold on"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538204

have no progress for several months

and this building:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455482

it's main tower even not start to build for 5 years,it will never up to ground for ever.

These 2 building threads start at 2007,but now they all not up to ground,the Guangzhou CTF Finance Center start at the same time almost completed,do you find it is very strange?


----------



## KillerZavatar

R&F we are currently debating if it is on hold, it is likely to be on hold or really slow or construction centered on the ground of the hole, without another update where we also can see inside the hole, we cannot say which one is true. most likely on hold, but i would still wait for the next update to decide a status change.

Chow Tai Fook center had progress within the last two updates we had, no sign of being on hold, that it started preparations long ago and is not far now, has nothing to do with its current progress, but rather with schedule and past slow or on hold times.


----------



## binhai

Ban this troll.


----------



## Cho oyo

KillerZavatar said:


> R&F we are currently debating if it is on hold, it is likely to be on hold or really slow or construction centered on the ground of the hole, without another update where we also can see inside the hole, we cannot say which one is true. most likely on hold, but i would still wait for the next update to decide a status change.
> 
> Chow Tai Fook center had progress within the last two updates we had, no sign of being on hold, that it started preparations long ago and is not far now, has nothing to do with its current progress, but rather with schedule and past slow or on hold times.


Thanks!Then if R&f still no progress for several months,can clear it is hold on.


----------



## binhai

*+++ REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE (Topped Out, Completed, On Hold, Canceled) +++*

Latest CTF update shows huge progress, ban this troll.


----------



## desertpunk

CTF is clearly active. There is no official announcement on the R&F project being placed on hold so no changes to the titles are necessary at this time.


----------



## aquaticko

Please change BUSAN | LCT Landmark Tower | 412m | 1350ft | 101 fl | U/C 

to

BUSAN | LCT Resort | 412m | 339m | 333m| 1350ft | 1113ft | 1093ft | 101 fl | 2x85fl | Prep

This is the correct name and height for the entire project: both the landmark tower and the two shorter towers in the same plot, which (as far as we know) will be built simultaneously. Also, the latest photos indicate that groundworks are ongoing, and actual construction has not yet begun.

Sources: http://en.lct.kr/business/masterplan.asp and http://skyscrapercenter.com/create....ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


----------



## kanye

^^done


----------



## KillerZavatar

please add the first two pictures to the first post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115296591&postcount=1013 of the same thread

[EDIT]: done


----------



## SkywardCities

please change:
GUANGZHOU | CTF Finance Centre | 530m | 1739ft | 111 fl | U/C 

to 

GUANGZHOU | CTF Finance Centre | 530m | 1739ft | 111 fl | T/O


----------



## KillerZavatar

add final design http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104758079&postcount=21

to first post in thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440233

[EDIT]: done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497227&page=7

T/O

[EDIT]: done


----------



## Gabriel900

plz admin, Change the name "Dream Dubai Marina" back to "Marina 101"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435154

No hotel operator yet for UAE's second tallest tower

The second tallest tower in the UAE, which is scheduled to open early next year, currently has no confirmed operator for its hotel, the project developer has confirmed.

Marina 101 had been set to become home to the 300-room Dream Dubai Marina, which would have been operated by Hampshire Hotels Management, in association with Wyndham Hotel Group.

However, the developer behind the project, Sheffield Holdings, has now confirmed that these companies are no longer involved with Marina 101.
A new operator for the hotel is yet to be confirmed by Sheffield Holdings, Hotelier Middle East reported.

...

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/no-h...second-tallest-tower-559355.html#.U9Tq6fmSz3Q


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391698&page=997 T/O?


----------



## Ni3lS

Done


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116433798

looks like this will not be supertall.

JAKARTA | Cemindo Tower | 300m | 984ft | 63 fl | U/C 
and move to skyscraper section because it is 299.92m now it seems


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

^^what a shame, and i was hoping that wouldn't happen hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
was wondering why the diagram on SSP was 10m shorter, seems to be actually old news, since the regional height was at that height for quite some times it seems. 10m is not a big deal, just sad to be so close to the magical mark


----------



## anakngpasig

Please move to Skyscraper section:
Height has been revised to below 250m 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784492

Thanks.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow OKO -T/O 


Kirgam said:


> *05/09/14*


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Height Change

SHENZHEN | China Resources Headquarters Main Tower | 400m | 1312ft | U/C
To

SHENZHEN | China Resources Headquarters Main Tower | 393m | 1288ft | U/C

Source: http://news.sz.fang.com/2014-08-27/13626083.htm

Thread link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1325755&page=21


----------



## pteranodon

Blackhavvk said:


> Moscow OKO -T/O


The highest technical floor has not been built yet.


----------



## Blackhavvk

pteranodon said:


> The highest technical floor has not been built yet.


Wow, you're right, I did not notice. But there is another change. Oko 352m> 354m (Of the Russian segment)


----------



## KillerZavatar

fayo said:


> Son dos edificios que se van a construiir?


that was posted in this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117163851#post117163851

site looks prep to me, but i have been wrong with prep and U/C status before, so i just leave this picture here for the mods to decide.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117170876

That's not a supertall but a skyscraper with unknown height. Should be moved to skyscraper section


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Change the title to *SEOUL | Lotte World Tower | 556m | 1824ft | 123 fl | U/C*

Thread

Source: 
LTW on SkyscraperPage
LTW on CTBUH
LTW on Emporis
LTW on Wikipedia

The shortest height is 555.65, so it's always up from 555 to 556m

CTBUH is using *556.00*m
Wikipedia is using *556.00*m
SkyscraperPage is using *555.75*m
Emporis is using *555.65*m

So *556*m seems to be the correct height of the tower.


----------



## ZZ-II

Since when is a diagram an official source for the height?

Better let the title at 555m.


----------



## pteranodon

Seoul_Korea said:


> CTBUH is using *556.00*m


In fact, CTBUH is using 554.5 m.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

pteranodon said:


> In fact, CTBUH is using 554.5 m.












The tip of the spire is 556m. 
Like in 1WTC is 541m, in LWT is 556.
So, please, change the title, thanks


----------



## spectre000

Seoul_Korea said:


> The tip of the spire is 556m.
> Like in 1WTC is 541m, in LWT is 556.
> So, please, change the title, thanks


CTBUH identifies both architectural and tip height. 1WTC's architectural height is 541.3m/1,776 ft. Height to tip 546.2m/1,792 ft.

"Tip" can mean the end of a lighting rod, antennae, etc.


----------



## kanye

CTBUH's using 554.5m


----------



## GulfArabia

Hi, I'm proposing to merge these 3 threads:
 RIYADH | Capital Market Authority Headquarters | 385m | 1263ft | 77 fl | T/O from the supertall forum
 RIYADH | KAFD World Trade Centre | 303m | 994ft | 67 fl | U/C from the supertall forum
 RIYADH | King Abdullah Financial District | U/C from the General Urban Developments forum

Moving it to the Supertall forum and Renaming it:
*RIYADH | King Abdullah Financial District | 80 Towers
*
to be similar to:
 MOSCOW | International Business Center

For more daily updates, and to experience the opening day next year 










Saudi members suggested this in the saudi section:
 RIYADH l U/C l King Abdullah Financial District l Mixed-Use (80 Towers)


----------



## pteranodon

Pals_RGB said:


> Title change..
> 
> NOIDA | Supernova Spira | 300m | 984ft | 80 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> *NOIDA | Supernova Spira | 300m | 984ft | 80 fl | 55fl | 40fl x 2 | 30fl | U/C*


Only the supertall is called Spira; see post #113.


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ I know but since this is a supertall section, the supertall names are gvn priority in the thread titles.. 

in this thread as well .. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1150639

World one is the 442m tower. the names of other towers aren't even included.

Adding the names of all towers in the thread title is not possible and are discouraged AFAIK.


----------



## DubaiM

Please change:

this 

DUBAI | Marina 101 | 427m | 1399ft | 101 fl | U/C

to

DUBAI | Marina 101 | 427m | 1399ft | 101fl | *T/O*


and:

this

DUBAI | The Address The BLVD | 370m | 1214ft | 72 fl | U/C

to

DUBAI | The Address The BLVD | *368m* | 1214ft | 72fl | U/C

source of height change of The Address The BLVD:

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/the-address-the-blvd/14606



Thank you


----------



## Pals_RGB

Pals_RGB said:


> Title change..
> 
> NOIDA | Supernova Spira | 300m | 984ft | 80 fl | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> *NOIDA | Supernova Spira | 300m | 984ft | 80 fl | 55fl | 40fl x 2 | 30fl | U/C*


???


----------



## binhai

Usually supposed to list the tallest tower only unless if there's a side tower of 200m+.


----------



## Hudson11

my apologies, I posted this thread in the wrong section. Please move it to the proposed section. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1816021


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Change title from:

NEW YORK | Nordstrom Tower | 541m | 1775ft | 92 fl | U/C

To:

*NEW YORK | Nordstrom Tower | 547m | 1795ft | 92 fl | U/C*










http://newyorkyimby.com/


----------



## DubaiM

So it will be taller than OWTC? I thought they will never build a taller tower than the One World Trade Center.


----------



## KillerZavatar

It was a rumor, our magazine featured an article one day after that announcement that it will stay one feet shorter than 1wtc


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124044988

construction board says 400m, not sure which source we trust most though. gaoloumi has it at 400m too though. Up for the mods to judge.


----------



## mafd12

Yes, great news.
Change to *400m:*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1249457&page=10

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Ni3lS

KillerZavatar said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124044988
> 
> construction board says 400m, not sure which source we trust most though. gaoloumi has it at 400m too though. Up for the mods to judge.


Yeah after reading the discussion in the thread, let's hold off on this one for now. 



mafd12 said:


> Yes, great news.
> Change to *400m:*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1249457&page=10
> 
> Thank you for your attention.


No need to post requests twice


----------



## Cho oyo

This project have stoped:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538204 

just as all other buildings in Xiangluowan/Yujiapu area, please changed these topics :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1304293

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1144467

to "hold on" or let them give new photos to show what different.

Thanks!


----------



## KillerZavatar

Cho oyo said:


> This project have stoped:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538204
> 
> just as all other buildings in Xiangluowan/Yujiapu area, please changed these topics :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1304293
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1144467
> 
> to "hold on" or let them give new photos to show what different.
> 
> Thanks!


Please don't troll. When we get new photos and see no progress, then is the time to move it to on hold not the other way around. The projects had slow times that are pretty annoying I know, but they seemed to have better progress recently.


----------



## ZZ-II

totally agree with you


----------



## Cho oyo

KillerZavatar said:


> Please don't troll. When we get new photos and see no progress, then is the time to move it to on hold not the other way around. The projects had slow times that are pretty annoying I know, but they seemed to have better progress recently.


*Tianjin R&F Guangdong Tower have no progress at lease 4 months,if it will not change in next half year,then perhaps can move it to on hold?*


----------



## KillerZavatar

I think one more picture from a similar angle as the last or previous update would be enough. With the last two updates it's hard to see whether or not there was no or small progress.


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*NEW YORK | Park Lane | 259m | 850ft | 60+ fl | App*

To:

*NEW YORK | Park Lane | 369m | 1210ft | 60+ fl | App*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124296726#post124296726

*Revealed: 1 Park Lane, At 36 Central Park South, 1,210-Foot Tall Condo Tower Replacing The Helmsley Park Lane*

http://newyorkyimby.com/2015/05/rev...o-tower-replacing-the-helmsley-park-lane.html










:cheers:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591361&page=10

Change the title from

*MUMBAI | Omkar 1973 | 300m+ | 984ft+ | 78 fl | 77 fl | 63 fl | U/C*

To 

*MUMBAI | Omkar 1973 Worli | 320m | 1050ft | 78 fl | 300m | 984ft | 77 fl | 280m | 919ft | 63 fl | U/C*

Sources: *SkyscraperPage*, *Indian Forum*


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## Codename B

Please change the height to 314m, as this has been 314m all along.

From

BANGKOK | Maha Nakhon | 313m | 1028ft | 77 fl | U/C

To 

*BANGKOK | Maha Nakhon | 314m | 1030ft | 77 fl | U/C*



> *MahaNakhon*
> 
> Reach for the skies! MahaNakhon tower is now Thailand’s tallest and most luxurious building with 77 storeys (314 metres).
> สูงระฟ้าอย่างสง่างาม อาคารมหานครเป็นตึกที่สูงที่สุดในขณะนี้ ด้วยความสูง 77 ชั้น (314 เมตร) ค่ะ





Codename B said:


> Please change height to *314m*, the height was never 313m to begin with.
> 
> *BANGKOK | Maha Nakhon | 313m | 1028ft | 77 fl | U/C*
> 
> From their website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rcr-bangkok.com/about/mahanakhon/structure
> 
> More official sources:
> http://www.maha-nakhon.com/press_release/MahaNakhon-Main-Contractor-Appointment-Eng.pdf
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MahaNakhon...0.1419700992./452180824853540/?type=3&theater


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Please change

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488517&page=73

to

DUBAI | *DAMAC Heights* | 335m | 1100ft | 88 fl | U/C

Soure:
http://www.damacproperties.com/en/project/damac-residenze/


> Rising through the last area of platinum real estate in Dubai Marina, one of the most desirable locations in the city, DAMAC Residenze offers stunning views of the Palm Jumeirah and the surrounding neighbourhood.
> *Occupying levels 43 to 84 of the award-winning 86-storey DAMAC Heights tower*, [...]


So the entire tower was, and is still, called DAMAC Heights."DAMAC Residenze" is only a part of it.


----------



## Crazy Dude

T/O

www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634197&page=33


----------



## ZZ-II

Codename B said:


> Please change the height to 314m, as this has been 314m all along.
> 
> From
> 
> BANGKOK | Maha Nakhon | 313m | 1028ft | 77 fl | U/C
> 
> To
> 
> *BANGKOK | Maha Nakhon | 314m | 1030ft | 77 fl | U/C*


CTBUH also says ist, so yes please change!


----------



## ZZ-II

also Topped out: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518344&page=6


----------



## pteranodon

ZZ-II said:


> CTBUH also says ist, so yes please change!


CTBUH says 313.4 m actually but I'm not saying it's correct.


----------



## ZZ-II

pteranodon said:


> CTBUH says 313.4 m actually but I'm not saying it's correct.


The tower website also says 314m.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518344

*T/O*


----------



## city of the future

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454140 
Move to APP, the main towers are not U/C, it should not have been moved there in the first place


----------



## Ni3lS

Crazy Dude said:


> T/O
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634197&page=33


Just the core, not the structure.



Seoul_Korea said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518344
> 
> *T/O*


Done



city of the future said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454140
> Move to APP, the main towers are not U/C, it should not have been moved there in the first place


Do you have a source?


----------



## pteranodon

^^ Main towers are definitely under construction: Forum 66 Tower 1 is topped out, and the core structure of Tower 2 has been built up to the ground level long ago and has been on hold since then. My source is the pictures in the Forum 66 thread.


----------



## KillerZavatar

the thread title is U/C, because the 351m tower is U/C (even topped out now). Supertall threads do not change whether or not the main tower is U/C for the thread title to change. The status will be changed as long as one of the supertall buildings is U/C. there are good reasons for this and I am glad it is like this (if a U/C tower was in the proposed section, it would be harder to find when comparing data with different databases). Once the first tower is completed we could change the title accordingly or open a new thread for the main tower.


----------



## Codename B

When will the Mod change the height of Maha Nakhon... I think this must be the third time in 2 years I'm asking.. still nothing is happening.


----------



## GulfArabia

New Render, and a third Minaret

i guess the title of the thread will change from
MECCA | The Holy Mosque Twin Minarets | 420m x 2 | 1378ft x 2 | U/C
to
*MECCA | The Holy Mosque Minarets | 420m x 3 | 1378ft x 3 | U/C*


----------



## KillerZavatar

Needs a fourth one to be symmetrical around abraj al bait :cheers:


----------



## Stephan23

what an idiot...


----------



## KøbenhavnK

del


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125286291#post125286291

from: HANGZHOU | Bodi Center | 310m | 1017ft | 55 fl | U/C 

to: HANGZHOU | Bodi Center | 280m | 919ft | 55 fl | U/C

hno:


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## Ch.W

Please delate this thread.
I didn't know there is already a thread for this development. 
I have postet the news there too.
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125684521#post125684521
Thanks


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517647&page=493 T/O?


----------



## Ch.W

Please change title from Pro into Prep.
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=127348148#post127348148
Thanks^^


----------



## KillerZavatar

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1015113

not prep, back to App


----------



## inno4321

I asking through "report post" to deleted my photos in #6143
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474259&page=308
i don't want to show my photos in SSC anymore thanks


----------



## Ni3lS

All done


----------



## inno4321

Ni3lS said:


> All done


^^
my photos still in comment 
#6143
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474259&page=308


----------



## Cho oyo

This building stoped more than half a year:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538204


please changed to hold on, thanks!


----------



## jhalsey

There's a bug on this website that translates selected fields into Spanish!


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Why is the Tianjin discussion being removed, reposted, removed, reposted..... you get it.

We are a great many that enjoy the Chinese skyscraper evolution.

But if there are setbacks then why would you delete the posts.

Shame on you.

It's like the German reporting on the "regugee" crisis.

Delete and noboby will ever know....

Keep on and you'll loose all credibility as Spiegel, ZDF and almost all other German newsoutlets.

Keep on censoring and you'll become just as irrelevant.

The thing is on hold for God´s sake or maybe just as slow as Diamond Tower.

Try reality.


----------



## binhai

Niels deleted all the posts.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128441762#post128441762

construction has begun on Australia 108


----------



## rafacompra

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> construction has begun on Australia 108


Excellent!


----------



## Ni3lS

KøbenhavnK said:


> Why is the Tianjin discussion being removed, reposted, removed, reposted..... you get it.
> 
> We are a great many that enjoy the Chinese skyscraper evolution.
> 
> But if there are setbacks then why would you delete the posts.
> 
> Shame on you.
> 
> It's like the German reporting on the "regugee" crisis.
> 
> Delete and noboby will ever know....
> 
> Keep on and you'll loose all credibility as Spiegel, ZDF and almost all other German newsoutlets.
> 
> Keep on censoring and you'll become just as irrelevant.
> 
> The thing is on hold for God´s sake or maybe just as slow as Diamond Tower.
> 
> Try reality.


Way to overreact. This should be an orderly status change thread. If you want to discuss the above, do it in the designated thread.


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR | KL118 Tower | 644m | 2122ft | 118 fl | U/C*
UPDATED NEWS FROM THE CONTRACTOR: http://www.secc.co.kr/html/pr/press_view.asp?idx=MjQ5NA==


----------



## ZZ-II

T/O: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547315&page=50


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454140&page=27

This thread's title is severely wrong:

- It says U/C but the tower in subject (351m) topped out *months ago* and is nearly completed by now
- The 384m tower has not even started and it doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon

I suggest to change it to T/O _for now_ and *split* the thread _as soon as the 351m tall tower is completed_, as follows:

SHENYANG | Forum 66 | 351m | 1150ft | 68 fl | Com -> move to archives
SHENYANG | Forum 66 | 384m | 1260ft | 76 fl | ~200m x 2 | ~660ft x 2 | App -> move to proposed section


----------



## Tupac96

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454140&page=27
> 
> This thread's title is severely wrong:
> 
> - It says U/C but the tower in subject (351m) topped out *months ago* and is nearly completed by now
> - The 384m tower has not even started and it doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon
> 
> I suggest to change it to T/O _for now_ and *split* the thread _as soon as the 351m tall tower is completed_, as follows:
> 
> SHENYANG | Forum 66 | 351m | 1150ft | 68 fl | Com -> move to archives
> SHENYANG | Forum 66 | 384m | 1260ft | 76 fl | ~200m x 2 | ~660ft x 2 | App -> move to proposed section


thats correct even skyscraper center listed it complete last week.


----------



## pteranodon

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454140&page=27
> 
> This thread's title is severely wrong:
> 
> - It says U/C but the tower in subject (351m) topped out *months ago* and is nearly completed by now
> - The 384m tower has not even started and it doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon
> 
> I suggest to change it to T/O _for now_ and *split* the thread _as soon as the 351m tall tower is completed_, as follows:
> 
> SHENYANG | Forum 66 | 351m | 1150ft | 68 fl | Com -> move to archives
> SHENYANG | Forum 66 | 384m | 1260ft | 76 fl | ~200m x 2 | ~660ft x 2 | App -> move to proposed section


Forum 66 Tower 2 has been built up to the ground level several years ago so its status is: on hold.

by sunghuy


----------



## city of the future

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=129348231#post129348231

Please change to ON-HOLD and moved to proposed supertall section


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=472911&page=55

Send to archives
_____

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337303&page=9

Status now complete, change height to 275m and send to archives

http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/riverside-century-plaza-main-tower/11876
_____
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1007283&page=17

Send to archives
_____
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608915&page=15

Send to archives
_____
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391698&page=1146

http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/shanghai-tower/56

Now completed, send to archives.
_____


----------



## KillerZavatar

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> How is this completed? There is still scaffolding/netting on the technical floors...


Ctbuh has it as completed as well and it feels really arbitrary that they pushed it just so that 2015 ends with exactly 100 finished supertalls and this one being the 100ths. It feels really awkward that they don't seem to stay true to their own standards.


----------



## Vito Corleone

^^

The reason the CTBUH called it complete in 2015, is that some tenants started to move in at beginning of December. They were just adhering to their criteria for building completions. It seems everyone has a different definition of when a building is called complete. :dunno:

Complete (Completion)
A building is considered to be "Complete" (and officially added to the CTBUH Tallest Buildings lists) if it fulfills all of the following three criteria:

1) Topped out structurally and architecturally8
2) Fully-clad9
3) Open for business, or at least partially occupiable 

Footnotes:
8The topping out architecturally of a building implies that ALL structural and finished architectural elements are in place.
9The omission of a small number of cladding panels to allow fixing of a construction hoist while interior fit-out of some building areas is continuing does not affect the status of “fully clad.”


----------



## KillerZavatar

thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Palle Tillerson

Our prediction is that there will be record amount of projects put on hold / cancelled next few years. Especially in China, Middle-east, but also in Russia and other parts of the Asia! Financing will simply disappear for these kind of projects and it ain't gonna come back! 

:cheers:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^

Your wisdom must be immense.

You look like someone playing the stockmarkets for billions - And you talking about yourself in plural only strengthens my belief in you.

Please don't spoil us (us is several people, Your Excellence. Not just me) with your presence. 

We are not worthy.

:cheers:


----------



## boy261

Can I ask about something here? Sometimes it takes a long time, from time when building is signed to be complete (T/O --- > Com) to when is being removed to DN Archives. I wanna ask why it takes a Long time and what is happening in the time between? im just curious. thank you for explanation...


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please rename the thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131448657#post131448657
to
KUALA LUMPUR | Merdeka PNB118 | 630m | 2067ft | 118 fl | U/C

According to:
http://www.wsj.com/articles/malaysi...of-the-countrys-tallest-skyscraper-1458132833

Thanks.


----------



## korea2002

*Lotte World Tower Topped Out!!*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474259


----------



## Spookvlieger

davidwsk said:


> Kindly please rename the thread:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131448657#post131448657
> to
> KUALA LUMPUR | Merdeka PNB118 | 630m | 2067ft | 118 fl | U/C
> 
> According to:
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/malaysi...of-the-countrys-tallest-skyscraper-1458132833
> 
> Thanks.


done


----------



## Spookvlieger

Cho oyo said:


> This building is hold on, stoped more than half year：
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=558031
> 
> and from Chinese news it totally give up from Auguest
> 
> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4006339442
> 
> please change to "hold on ",thanks


Looks like low activity. Still U/C


----------



## Spookvlieger

Cho oyo said:


> This building stoped more than half a year:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538204
> 
> 
> please changed to hold on, thanks!


Low activity, maybe a new steel beam was added recently. Kept it U/C for now


----------



## Spookvlieger

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=454140&page=27
> 
> This thread's title is severely wrong:
> 
> - It says U/C but the tower in subject (351m) topped out *months ago* and is nearly completed by now
> - The 384m tower has not even started and it doesn't look like it will happen anytime soon
> 
> I suggest to change it to T/O _for now_ and *split* the thread _as soon as the 351m tall tower is completed_, as follows:
> 
> SHENYANG | Forum 66 | 351m | 1150ft | 68 fl | Com -> move to archives
> SHENYANG | Forum 66 | 384m | 1260ft | 76 fl | ~200m x 2 | ~660ft x 2 | App -> move to proposed section


Chnaged thread title and moved the thread back to proposed and status of second tower on Hold. Splitting it up would be a lot of work. Let me know if anything changes.


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please change to :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755342
SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center & Hyundai Convention Hotel | 526m | 1725ft | 105 fl | 51 fl | Pro ‎
To
SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center & Hyundai Convention Hotel | 526m | 1725ft | 105 fl | 51 fl | *Demo*


----------



## ThomasK2001

Change title on: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1659356

To: PHILADELPHIA | Comcast Innovation and Technology Center | 350m | 1149ft | 60 fl | U/C


----------



## Spookvlieger

ThomasK2001 said:


> Change title on: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1659356
> 
> To: PHILADELPHIA | Comcast Innovation and Technology Center | 350m | 1149ft | 60 fl | U/C


Unless there is more evidence than the words of a crane operator you have spoken with, I will not change it. If you have a better source please be so kind to leave it here


----------



## Spookvlieger

kimahrikku1 said:


> Please change to :
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755342
> SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center & Hyundai Convention Hotel | 526m | 1725ft | 105 fl | 51 fl | Pro ‎
> To
> SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center & Hyundai Convention Hotel | 526m | 1725ft | 105 fl | 51 fl | *Demo*


done


----------



## boy261

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1195971
this one is complete... please remove it to DN archives...


----------



## ThomasK2001

joshsam said:


> Unless there is more evidence than the words of a crane operator you have spoken with, I will not change it. If you have a better source please be so kind to leave it here


Well there was a news broadcast about the CITC, and they said 1,147 feet, so we really don't know the official height, but I'm going with what the crane operator told me


----------



## kimahrikku1

Please change to :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1755342
SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center & Hyundai Convention Hotel | 526m | 1725ft | 105 fl | 51 fl | Demo
To
SEOUL | Hyundai Global Business Center & Hyundai Convention Hotel | *553m | 1814ft* | 105 fl | 51 fl | Demo

Sorry, I thought the height had been updated as well. It has to be increased from 526 to 553, as the final releases from February mention the updated height : http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160217000879


----------



## kanye

^done


----------



## CompayEE

Apparently Pyongyang's Ryungyong is showing signs of life so not really on hold no more...

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...raper-empty-unfinished-unopened-a7489706.html


----------



## PinPeat

Please Change Status of this thread. THANKS!!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1830497


Change from this: *PHNOM PENH | Thai Boong Rong Twin Trade Center | 500m x 2 | 1640ft | 101 fl | Pro*




TO This: *Thai Boon Roong Twin Tower World Trade Center | 2x133fl | 4x59-65fl | 525m | Approved*


----------



## Vito Corleone

Source for 525 m. height please.


----------



## davidwsk

..


----------



## PinPeat

..


----------



## PinPeat

Please Change Status of this thread. THANKS!!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1830497


Change from this: PHNOM PENH | Thai Boong Rong Twin Trade Center | 500m x 2 | 1640ft | 101 fl | Pro




TO This: PHNOM PENH | Thai Boon Roong Twin Tower World Trade Center | 2x133fl | 4x59-65fl | 560m | Approved

Source: http://www.khmertimeskh.com/news/33812/city-hall-not-told-of-twin-towers-deal/


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1112849&page=13

move to archives


----------



## erbse

I suggest a name change for this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735915&page=14

To:
NEW YORK | 9 DeKalb Avenue *(Flatbush Tower)* | 325m | 1066ft | 73 fl | Prep 


The addition is bolded. The tower is often associated with this name and it shows loads of Google hits in addition to the project. Thanks!


----------



## germantower

Move the One Vanderbilt to UC.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=137751975#post137751975


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474259&page=374

archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1179409&page=12

archives


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512069&page=14

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517647&page=542

archives


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968252 --->> *MOSCOW | Neskuchny Home & SPA | ~400m | 100 fl | ~380m | 90 fl | ~285m | 75 fl | 262m | 69 fl | U/C *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396624 --->> Neva, not NEVA


----------



## spectre000

Logan Century Center is not topped out. Please change back to U/C.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1249457


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517647&page=542

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290823&page=7

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512069&page=14

move to archives


----------



## sepul

Dear Mod, please change the title of this thread :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=138478995#post138478995


From: 
* KUALA LUMPUR | TRX Signature Tower | 439m | 1440ft | 92 fl | U/C*

To:
* KUALA LUMPUR | TRX Signature Tower | 452m | 1483ft | 106 fl | U/C*


Source:

http://www.mulia.com.my/the-signature-tower/


Thank you in advance


----------



## World 2 World

Dear MOD,

Move to Supertalls. Thx 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1609392&page=5

JOHOR BAHRU | The Astaka | 310.8m | 1019.6ft | 70 fl | U/C


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda

Project name: Merkez Ankara,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913010
http://www.pasifikinsaat.com.tr/en/home


----------



## Tupac96

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599107&page=60

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1374205&page=9

please archive these threads


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please move thread below to "Skyscrapers" Section and renamed to 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=157590764#post157590764

KUALA LUMPUR | Debao Landmark | 225m | 222m | 73 fl | 72 fl | U/C


----------



## droneriot

Previously:

ASTANA | Abu Dhabi Plaza | 382m | 1253ft | 88 fl | U/C

Now it's:

NURSULTAN | Abu Dhabi Plaza | 382m | 1253ft | 88 fl | U/C

Sounds dumb but that's the name of the city since yesterday.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=541731


----------



## eurico

Mod please change the title of this thread 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=160696518#post160696518

from JAKARTA | Thamrin Nine Tower 1 | 334m | 1094ft | 70 fl | U/C 

into JAKARTA | Thamrin Nine Tower 1 & 2| 340m | 300m | 71 Fl & 55 Fl | U/C 

thank you in advance


----------



## davidwsk

*KUALA LUMPUR | The Exchange 106 | 492m | 1614ft | 106 fl | T/O*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161544750#post161544750

Please amend the height to *492m*. The crown of the tower is actually start from floor 105 fl. Not 97 fl as mentioned by the CTBUH below https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/the-exchange-106/24971
which is a wrong statistic.

The video below at 8:08 clearly show the crown part is at 105 floor.




krlx said:


> TE 106 =492 meters
> 
> The elevator display show "Lvl 105" inside the crown part. This shows that the level of this building actually 106 floors...please proceed to the 8:08 for the elevator display count. You will noticed it actually 106..not 92 before this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP9yP0IaDg0


----------



## davidwsk

Wrong info on SkyscraperCenter










which based on old render and drawing











Correct top floor is 105 LVL which is the floors 106.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Guys I have no official information but isnt Tower Verre *Com*?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161540386#post161540386


----------



## Hudson11

No. There's still a hole where the hoist was on the north side and the entrance has yet to be cleared up. I don't believe any units have been handed over as of yet either. You need at least one of those for it to be complete.


----------



## davidwsk

Doka is a reputable builder and it has mentioned 492m and 106 floor on their website.

https://www.doka.com/ea/references/asia/Exchange_106

Kindly pls amend the title accordingly.


----------



## pteranodon

Now CTBUH has changed the height of The Exchange 106 to 445.5 meters. I guess they have determined the building entrance as 46.60 meters above sea level.


----------



## davidwsk

pteranodon said:


> Now CTBUH has changed the height of The Exchange 106 to 445.5 meters. I guess they have determined the building entrance as 46.60 meters above sea level.


Can’t u see the highest floor is 106fl? Apparently they got it wrong at 97fl.


----------



## davidwsk

The developer Mulia stated 492m on their website because total floor and the highest floor is 106fl, not 97 fl or 92 fl

http://www.mulia.com.my/the-exchange-106/


----------



## pteranodon

davidwsk said:


> Can’t u see the highest floor is 106fl? Apparently they got it wrong at 97fl.


I see it. But I also see from the outside around 92 floors above grade. If 445.465m is the correct architectural height (based on the latest draft from Sep 15, 2017), it would round up to 445m here.


----------



## davidwsk

pteranodon said:


> I see it. But I also see from the outside around 92 floors above grade. If 445.465m is the correct architectural height (based on the latest draft from Sep 15, 2017), it would round up to 445m here.


You have been repeat this many times but you are still using the wrong and old info. Please wake up.


----------



## davidwsk

pteranodon said:


> Now CTBUH has changed the height of The Exchange 106 to 445.5 meters. I guess they have determined the building entrance as 46.60 meters above sea level.


Please be mindful that we do not have to follow CTBUH if they cannot do their job right. Just like the PNB118 tower. In our country we all know that the height of Exchange 106 is 492m and the height of PNB 118 is 682m. Only the outsiders like you still don’t want to follow and still cannot accept that. But it’s already stated in all the news outlets in our country!


----------



## Hudson11

Yea in this instance it seems like even the council is confused by their own rules. Both the developer/architect and the contractor are saying 492m so we'll take their word for it.


----------



## Vito Corleone

davidwsk said:


> Please be mindful that we do not have to follow CTBUH if they cannot do their job right. Just like the PNB118 tower. In our country we all know that the height of Exchange 106 is 492m and the height of PNB 118 is 682m. Only the outsiders like you still don’t want to follow and still cannot accept that. But it’s already stated in all the news outlets in our country!


You are most likely correct about the 682m height of PNB118. I was told that in secrecy last year. But where are they measuring Exchange 106 from to get the 492 figure...from sea level? Even if you measure from the lowest parking level, it comes out to almost 467m.


----------



## Blackhavvk

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396624&page=98
Change to MOSCOW | NEVA Towers | 345m | 1132ft | 79 fl | 302m | 991ft | 69 fl | T/O
Source http://rencons.com/ru/projects/neva-towers


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Was the title different before? What status changed? (Sorry, I don't pay much attention to status updates like these!)


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ Was the title different before? What status changed? (Sorry, I don't pay much attention to status updates like these!)


A change to T/O (topped out) tends to mean that the previous status was U/C (under construction).


----------



## kanye

^2nd tower is going to be a supertall either.


----------



## KillerZavatar

I suggest the name Super Loop instead









SHENZHEN | Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Base Tower C...


Design by Zaha Hadid https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/5ryrEf7lU887Q03u0o7R2g http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3268491&extra=page%3D1&page=1




www.skyscrapercity.com





from 
*SHENZHEN | Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters Tower C | 395m | 1296ft | Pro*

to
*SHENZHEN | Super Loop | 395m | 1296ft | Pro*


----------



## isaidso

TORONTO | The One - 1 Bloor Street West | 338m | 1110ft...


The mega concrete pour for the second level is underway… a 9pm start lol!? Benito




www.skyscrapercity.com





Height increase to 338m and 94 floors.

Edit: looks like there was misleading information on UrbanToronto as it says height was 'increased' suggesting approved. Apparently, the height variation hasn't been approved yet.


----------



## SoboleuS

*Topped Out:*









WARSAW | Varso Tower | 310m | 1017ft | 52 fl | Com


I am happy to announce that Warsaw will get its first supertall reaching 310m and designed by Foster :) Height: 310m (with spire), 235m+ roof Developer: HB Reavis Design: Foster + Partners Status: U/C Construction Start: 2017 Completion: 2020 Website: http://varso.com/ Warsaw Thread: Varso...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation

please, change the title name :

from: 
*WUHAN | Wuhan Yangtze River Center | 380m | 1247ft | 80 fl | 300m | 984ft | 66 fl | 209m x 2 | 687ft x 2 | U/C*

to: 
*WUHAN | Wuhan Yangtze River Center | 400m | 1312ft | 82 fl | 305m | 1001ft | 65 fl | 209m x 2 | 687ft x 2 | U/C*


----------



## ed500

Please change title from

RIZHAO | Haiyun Plaza | 390m | 1280ft | 86 fl | 251m x 2 | 823ft x 2 | 72 fl x 2 | U/C

to

RIZHAO | Haiyun Plaza | 390m | 1280ft | 86 fl | 252m | 825ft | 72 fl | U/C

thread:RIZHAO | Haiyun Plaza | 390m | 1280ft | 86 fl | 251m x 2...
source: see post #20 in thread


----------



## A Chicagoan

ed500 said:


> Please change title from
> 
> RIZHAO | Haiyun Plaza | 390m | 1280ft | 86 fl | 251m x 2 | 823ft x 2 | 72 fl x 2 | U/C
> 
> to
> 
> RIZHAO | Haiyun Plaza | 390m | 1280ft | 86 fl | 252m | 825ft | 72 fl | U/C
> 
> thread:RIZHAO | Haiyun Plaza | 390m | 1280ft | 86 fl | 251m x 2...
> source: see post #20 in thread


Done! Sorry for not doing it earlier, I forgot I can edit the title of my own threads...


----------



## ed500

A Chicagoan said:


> Done! Sorry for not doing it earlier, I forgot I can edit the title of my own threads...


Thank you, but the thread still says x 2 252m for the side tower, there is only one 252m tower.


----------



## A Chicagoan

ed500 said:


> Thank you, but the thread still says x 2 252m for the side tower, there is only one 252m tower.


Sorry, didn't notice that!


----------



## Skyflan28

Please change title from:

MEXICO CITY | Torre Santander - Reforma Colón | 316m | 1037ft | 72 fl | 181m | 162m | U/C

to

MEXICO CITY | Torre Santander - Reforma Colón | 316m | 1037ft | 72 fl | 181m | 162m | *Prep*

And move it back to the proposed section?
It seems we were mistaken, what was being build was a "pile load test" rather than the actual foundations, currently the site sits empty. During a recent interview, an executive of the real estate company has said foundation work should start in September.

Edit: Sorry, I forgot the link to the thread
MEXICO CITY | Torre Santander - Reforma Colón | 316m | 1037ft | 72 fl | 181m | 162m | U/C | Page 7 | SkyscraperCity


----------



## ed500

Please change title from

SHENZHEN | China Merchants Bank HQ | 350m | 1148ft | 74 fl | U/C

to

SHENZHEN | China Merchants Bank HQ | 388m | 1273ft | U/C

thread:SHENZHEN | China Merchants Bank HQ | 350m | 1148ft | 74...
source: see post #31 in thread


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

TORONTO | The One - 1 Bloor Street West | 309m | 1013ft | 85 fl | U/C 

The news is a bit dated but the height has been increased to 338m (https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1248468/the-one-toronto-canada).


----------



## ReginaMills

Heyy have you deleted Bahria Icon Tower thread?


----------



## Hudson11

ReginaMills said:


> Heyy have you deleted Bahria Icon Tower thread?


No, it is on hold, so it is in the proposed section. This section is for active projects only


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Hudson11 said:


> No, it is on hold, so it is in the proposed section. This section is for active projects only


Speaking of active projects, the 2 Evergrande projects in this forum; what’s gonna happen to them since Evergrande is practically screwed financially? Is it gonna be another Goldin?








SHENZHEN | Evergrande Center | 394m | 1292ft | 71 fl |...


This plot is reserved for a "400-580m" tower, and it's the second tallest plot within the Shenwan Station masterplan, which is officially secured to host 7x300-680m. https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B9pIpIgwerKWOGdMUWI0Q0ZJXzA First renders for the DU02-01 plot. That's why I think this plot...




www.skyscrapercity.com












NINGBO | Evergrande City Light | 454m | 1488ft | 88 fl |...


Architect: César Pelli Developer: ARA (Singapore) Finally we can confirm this one is real. http://www.nbent.cn/art/2011/10/13/art_204_2577.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly pls move this thread to supertall section, under Proposal thanks









MELAKA | Impression City Melaka | 350m+ | 1148ft+ | 88...


Project Name: Impression City Melaka Categories : Mixed Development Floors : 40 fl to 88 fl Location: Melaka Developer: Yong Tai (Malaysia) & China (various firms) https://impression-city.com/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Hudson11

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Speaking of active projects, the 2 Evergrande projects in this forum; what’s gonna happen to them since Evergrande is practically screwed financially? Is it gonna be another Goldin?


A lot of supertall projects in China could be affected if Evergrande collapses. They will keep going so long as the money keeps flowing, which will probably be up until the last moment assuming the worst.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Hudson11 said:


> A lot of supertall projects in China could be affected if Evergrande collapses. They will keep going so long as the money keeps flowing, which will probably be up until the last moment assuming the worst.


Evergrande has in the past always failed supertall projects, i think this will affect regular highrise concepts far far more than these prestige projects that we usually hear about.


----------



## TayfunVural

ISTANBUL | Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey (CBRT)...


Really can’t decide which design looks better but the second one looks a bit more iconic for sure because of the Chrysler and Empire State vibe it has. Let’s hope that they build a good quality building.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Kindly update the above thread with the following updated data obtained from the web site of the contractor company building the project:

*ISTANBUL | Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey (CBRT) | 352m | 1155ft | 59 fl | U/C*

The web site of the contractor company building the project:





Domestic Projects in Progress







www.limak.com.tr





"*Central Bank of the Republic of Turkey Campus 1st Stage

The 59-storey building with a gross area of 350 thousand square meters*, which is under construction at the İstanbul International Financial Center, will be the tallest building in Europe when completed, *with a height of 352 meters* together with the antenna tower.

The project, which will be the symbol of the İstanbul Finance Center with its monumental facade, has a closed car park for 1100 vehicles in the basement floors, entrance lobbies, foyers, multi-purpose halls, recreation areas on the base floors and office areas, technical spaces and winter gardens on glass roofs.

The 1st Stage construction works (shell and core) under the responsibility of Limak will be completed in March 2022".


----------



## Hudson11

CTBUH has it at 350m. Those extra 2m might be a lightning rod or some other equipment.


----------



## ed500

Please merge and keep height of 308m









WUHAN | Haiyue World | 308m | 1010ft | 55 fl | Prep


Located in Hanyang district http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3283160&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dauthor%26orderby%3Ddateline&page=1 https://www.hlbdc.cn/property//19/426 Posted on Gaoloumi by mas1back by evankid Location




www.skyscrapercity.com












WUHAN | Hyatt World | 308m | Prep


汉阳四新最高地标，308m https://www.163.com/dy/article/GQJ5LB9N0534SV3Y.html Developer: Helenbergh Group 海伦堡中国控股 By evankid, mid 2021




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

